# New Cruze Diesel Owner!!



## nascarnate326 (Jun 9, 2014)

Picked up our 2014 Cruze Diesel today. Summit white, fully loaded....awesome. Really liking this car. 

To anyone on the fence: go for it!!


----------



## nascarnate326 (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Nice buy! Have any plans for it?


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

Congtats ccasion14: We picked up ours on Thursday.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Welcome to the cruze talk Be cool stay cozy keep cruzen and Best Wishes !


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

congrats I love mine had it a year now.:usa:


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Welcome! Great color choice!


----------



## alyupe11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Congratulations..... Enjoy your new oil burner....


----------



## nascarnate326 (Jun 9, 2014)

money_man said:


> Nice buy! Have any plans for it?



Window tint, mud flap(or whatever they are called) and someday I would like HID's/LED's for the headlights. 


This isn't your parents/grandparents diesel! GM should have one of these at every dealership just to educate people.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Gm doesn't even have commercials for it or appropriate badging. The Superbowl commercial for the ctd is now being played in Canada but they aren't saying diesel, instead they're saying eco


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

Congratulations on the CTD! You're right, this isn't your grandad's diesel, I've surprised many a passenger when I tell them they have been riding in a diesel. 



-Brad


----------



## q2bruiser (Jun 8, 2014)

Congrats on your new ride! It's cool to be different.


----------



## nascarnate326 (Jun 9, 2014)

Sadly I made it not even 24 hours and my Service Engine Soon light came on  Car had 305 miles when it came on, has been on since. Onstar tells me its something emissions related. No faster way to bum you out after buying a new car than to see that light less than a day old. Going to the dealership tomorrow.

Snapped this picture after driving it for a little bit today, hoped it would go away. Car still runs perfect.


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

My light has came on a couple times. Everytime it eventually goes back out. It is most likely a sensor, those are the only real issues I have heard about.


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

When my new car came back from being undercoated the light was on.
The code was for the DPF. I suspect the car was left idling too long to cook off the smell of the overspray. The dealer erased the code. It hasn't come back as of 9000 miles.
Enjoy your new car.


----------



## Joegonzales22 (Oct 26, 2013)

Sweet sweet ride! Cruze on!!


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

The diesels are really invading Michigan! Where are you from in MI?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

nascarnate326 said:


> Sadly I made it not even 24 hours and my Service Engine Soon light came on  Car had 305 miles when it came on, has been on since. Onstar tells me its something emissions related. No faster way to bum you out after buying a new car than to see that light less than a day old. Going to the dealership tomorrow.
> 
> Snapped this picture after driving it for a little bit today, hoped it would go away. Car still runs perfect.


First off, congrats on your new car and welcome to the forum. I didn't have my first CEL until 61K miles. I am at 67K miles now and all is well. It is probably something minor and once fixed you should be good to go. It is frustrating though. Let us know what the code is and what the dealer does to fix it.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Congrats on your new Cruze CTD.

Welcome to CruzeTalk.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

nascarnate326 said:


> Sadly I made it not even 24 hours and my Service Engine Soon light came on  Car had 305 miles when it came on, has been on since. Onstar tells me its something emissions related. No faster way to bum you out after buying a new car than to see that light less than a day old. Going to the dealership tomorrow.
> 
> Snapped this picture after driving it for a little bit today, hoped it would go away. Car still runs perfect.


Hey nascarnate326,

Congrats on your new Cruze Diesel! I apologize for the recent CEL on your new vehicle. I understand how discouraging this can be. Please let us know if any assistance is needed from us, or if you have any updates from the dealership outcome. We are only a private message away!

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## nascarnate326 (Jun 9, 2014)

Thanks everyone. I cleared the code with my code scanner and it hasnt came back. Not sure what happened but it was a P0420 Catalyst System Efficiency Below Threshold Bank 1 error. 

Getting close to 1000 miles now...love this thing. Getting the windows tinted and getting the mud flaps put on next week. 

We are from Charlotte MI.


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Your not too far from me. I grew up in Battle Creek.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

A 420 error is because you didn't smoke enough. Try lighting up more, and you'll be good


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

Nice car...congrats. I have over 15k on mine in less than a year and I think it's a great car!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

nascarnate326 said:


> Thanks everyone. I cleared the code with my code scanner and it hasnt came back. Not sure what happened but it was a P0420 Catalyst System Efficiency Below Threshold Bank 1 error.
> 
> Getting close to 1000 miles now...love this thing. Getting the windows tinted and getting the mud flaps put on next week.
> 
> We are from Charlotte MI.


Hey Nate,

Happy to hear that one of our fellow Michiganders is still loving the Cruze! Please don't hesitate to reach out to us at anytime you are experiencing any further questions or concerns. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## nascarnate326 (Jun 9, 2014)

I went to school in BC, at the tech center. 

Gave the car its first wash, really need those mud flaps. Covered in little bugs, tar, etc. Got the clay bar out to get some of it off.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

nascarnate326 said:


> Thanks everyone. I cleared the code with my code scanner and it hasnt came back. Not sure what happened but it was a P0420 Catalyst System Efficiency Below Threshold Bank 1 error.
> 
> Getting close to 1000 miles now...love this thing. Getting the windows tinted and getting the mud flaps put on next week.
> 
> We are from Charlotte MI.


I think this article is for a gasoline engine, but it's interesting and probably somehow relevant

The Misleading Nature of the PO42O Code - Eastern Manufacturing


----------

